
Show HN: A Visual Intro to Algorithms (forked from Cormen's/KhanAcademy Course) - _nh_
https://www.educative.io/collection/10370001/760001
======
fahimulhaq
I'm one of the co-founders of Educative (interactive courses for software
developers).

We forked Cormen's and KhanAcademy course to add more interactivity, add
challenges in multiple languages etc.

Here are more details.
[https://www.educative.io/collection/page/10370001/760001/162...](https://www.educative.io/collection/page/10370001/760001/1620001)

Happy to answer any questions.

------
felix_thursday
Oh, wow. Pretty cool primer on algorithms

